# Skyscraper espresso - Avenue Coffee



## MrChris (Aug 18, 2012)

Just received my 1kg of Skyscraper Espresso through the deal kindly organised by @Mrboots2u. Got it dialled in easily - 20g in, 36g out in 29 secs. Just drinking as espresso at the moment but really enjoying it. Clearly getting spices and elements of fruit, very seasonal.

Thanks to Avenue.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

MrChris said:


> Just received my 1kg of Skyscraper Espresso through the deal kindly organised by @Mrboots2u. Got it dialled in easily - 20g in, 36g out in 29 secs. Just drinking as espresso at the moment but really enjoying it. Clearly getting spices and elements of fruit, very seasonal.
> 
> Thanks to Avenue.


Good to hear this - I have some ready to go tomorrow and am really looking forward to it.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I preferred it a little longer, 18>38


----------



## MrChris (Aug 18, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> I preferred it a little longer, 18>38


Interesting. I'll try it a touch longer tomorrow.


----------



## MrChris (Aug 18, 2012)

double post


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Beginning to work my way through this and really enjoying its complex, intense, smooth balanced hit of orange chocolate loveliness with that little bit of spice on the finish&#8230; all at 17g>34g (more or less) > 36 seconds (more or less). Avenue is a real discovery for me.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

How are the rest of you getting on , love to pass the feedback on to Avenue


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Yep I was meaning to post. I am going with 18.5 into 36 to 38. Quite an intense espresso as Phil says. Spot on with orange spicey loveliness. Think Terry's choc orange with some winter spice. I am especially enjoying in a 4oz flat white. The missus is lovin it too. Thanks to Avenue for this cracking deal!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> How are the rest of you getting on , love to pass the feedback on to Avenue


Along with what great people they are - it was brilliant talking with Todd at Cup North and basking in the passion he has for what they're doing.


----------

